# 626 golden streets



## burrolalb (Dec 30, 2016)

It's back on, the new date for the golden streets is march 5 2016 




 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Been meaning to post this up. Looks like fun

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

Too many riding events; can't do 'em all...
Same day as Cyclone Coaster monthly ride....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Too many riding events; can't do 'em all...
> Same day as Cyclone Coaster monthly ride....



Come on! This is a once a year event! Gonna have to miss the Coaster ride that month


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Come on! This is a once a year event! Gonna have to miss the Coaster ride that month




True and it is Hippie Mike and my birthday month; maybe we will ride up on our single speed Skiptooth cruisers.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jan 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Come on! This is a once a year event! Gonna have to miss the Coaster ride that month




X2  The Coaster ride is every month, this has been in the making since last year.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2017)

Ride vintage, and when possible: ride local


----------



## burrolalb (Feb 17, 2017)

Dose anyone want to do a meet up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Dose anyone want to do a meet up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




We were all set up for last year's ride but sadly it was postponed...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sa...treets-ride-sunday-june-26.90761/#post-589177

Bunch of us local Foothill Flyers are planning to meet up. Not sure where, but might meet in Library Park in Monrovia. If anyone else has any other ideas, post them up. The Goldline makes it easy peasy


----------



## burrolalb (Feb 17, 2017)

Alright cool sounds like a plan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm all in... pre Cycle Truck Convoy practice ride for my family and I..


----------



## 58tornado (Mar 4, 2017)

When is a good time to meet at library park.. Newbie here..


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2017)

Get the app?
626 Golden Streets


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 4, 2017)

58tornado said:


> When is a good time to meet at library park.. Newbie here..



I think there meeting at 10 there is another post with the time but im pretty sure at 10  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Mar 4, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/san-gabriel-valley-626-golden-streets-ride-sunday-june-26.90761/


----------



## 58tornado (Mar 4, 2017)

Desireé said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/san-gabriel-valley-626-golden-streets-ride-sunday-june-26.90761/



Cool. Thanks!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm waiting here at the 7-Eleven for the hippie to show up; no sign of him yet...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2017)

At the trail at sunrise; picture spot...


----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

On my way to Monrovia from So Pass


----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

First 8 miles is all up hill ! You'll want to ride to So Pass


----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

Duarte has best stop


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 5, 2017)

Irwindale has beer lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

